
BSDs Struggle With Open-Source Graphics Drivers - protomyth
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI5Njk
======
mben
NetBSD has hired a developer to port Linux DRM to NetBSD with support for KMS
and GEM: [http://mail-
index.netbsd.org/tech-x11/2013/02/06/msg001229.h...](http://mail-
index.netbsd.org/tech-x11/2013/02/06/msg001229.html)

